# What kind of things do you like?



## gan_nair (Aug 14, 2008)

Im just wondering what kind of stuff you guys and gals are into here, other than the obvious.

Maybe Old Cars and Trucks?

Tattoos and piercings?

Music?

To get things started with me, just incase some of you share my interests, hopefully you do, I have been a huge fan of MMA (mixed martial arts) for a while now. At the first of the year when I can really afford it, I will actually start training in it to compete one day, for now I have plenty a ways to go with weight loss and conditioning to get me by. I have 2 1969 Chevy trucks, each one is under construction and each one has a different style to it. Also had a 1955 Bel Air, but traded my bro for one of the trucks. 

I have many bikes, none are of special interest except for me, just 2 1981 Honda CB650 customs, 78' Honda CB750 Super Sport, 76' Honda CB450, 76' Honda CB125 (its a real fun bike) and a 2001 Suzuki Marauder 800. The Suzuki is my favorite bike, it runs unlike all the others, plus my Dad got it for me just because, which was awesome. Im working on it right now, designing some risers, new bars, sissy bar, chopped fenders, exhaust, seat, headlight, tail light/license plate holder, pegs, stage kit for the carbs, performance coils, seat, new paint, modify the tank a little and she will be done. Its my only running bike, the newest and yet for some reason its the main one I want to modify the hell out of. 

As for music, I like anything from Hank Sr. to As I Lay Dying, as long as its not stupid (unless its meant to be) and it just sounds good, I'll listen to it. Sorry for the long post, I just thought Id try and get to know some of you, and just see who likes what here.


----------



## gan_nair (Aug 14, 2008)

By the way, I have no piercings, I tried a tongue piercing but I have a horrible gag reflex and the metal in my mouth was making me gag constantly, so it lasted about 30 minutes. I have 8 tattoos, all designed by me except for a portrait of my old pitbull and the Question Mark symbol of Indian Larry. How about any of you?


----------



## Bmer89 (Aug 30, 2008)

I am a car nut. I love all  the foreign exotic cars; my favorite being the Koenigsegg CCX. I've always loved cars, my initials are BMW hence the bmer in my name. I also like computers, Macs to be more specific. I plan to go to college for Web Design, so Mac is the only way to go! Anyways, those are my interests...


----------



## Charlie (Sep 3, 2008)

I enjoy working on cars and computers. I usually have at least one car in my garage that I am working on to sell.


----------



## gan_nair (Sep 3, 2008)

I couldnt do that, I get too attached to cars and trucks, thats why if I have to get rid of a vehicle, I sell or trade it to family. Well really just my brother, we have fun swaping vehicles all the time. Between us we have 12 motorcycles, 1 car and 6 trucks/suv's. Now that includes the daily drivers for each of us though, nothing fancy there, just a regular (for now) Chevy 3/4 ton 4 wheel drive 93' model Chevy Silverado which is mine. Then his is a 2004 GMC Yukon, again normal for now. His daily rider (motorcycle) is a 2001 Kawasaki Vulcan 800 which has a few mods to it. Mine is still being worked on, but once I finish modifying it, there will be too many mods to list, and it will be a very fast, awesome 2000 Suzuki Marauder 800. When I get done with it, I'll post some pics of it, I'll be proud to.


----------

